# electric problems on french campsite



## john48 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi, I 've got a LMC Liberty motorhome,When we were in france we hooked up to the mains supply on the campsite and the box next to the leisure battery under the passenger seat (which I think is the charger) started to make loud clicking noises, which carried on even when we unplugged the hook up. Once we were back in UK and hooked up everything was OK.
Can any one tell me what was happening and how I can prevent it? I think its something to do with the change in amps on European campsites. As I'd like to go to france again this summer.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Obviously not having been there and therefore not being able to check I can only offer an opinion, not fact....

It is a known problem that in France we get "reversed polarity" on some sites- this is easily checked with a plug in polarity and earth checker such as this one;

https://sslrelay.com/olearymotorhom...7ffb8/shopdata/?main_url=go.shopscript?a=MPTP

this indicates whether the "live" and "neutral" are connected according to UK regulations.

I have used inverted commas as with alternating current (AC) the polarity is reversed 50 times per second........ so this is not really an accurate term, but is one that is used commonly. 

It may be that such an occurence was the cause, but the only way of checking would be with a tester at the time.... :roll:

We have encountered this on a few sites and carry a short length with reversed connections that we can put into the input cable close to the vehicle.

As I say, just an opinion, I am sure others will have other views. :wink:

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes agree with this. make sure you mark the reverse adaptor cable so you know which is which. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If the site was full or you were near the end of a site mains run it was probably low voltage leading to clicking relays.

I have a Maplins power meter originally used to check electricity consumption of the winter frostat heater, but it is also useful to check site voltage.

The usual sign for us it's the fridge is temperamental switching on mains.

Dave


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

But why did it persist when the hookup was disconnected?

More questions than answers.

C.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Your comment Clive, made me read the posting again and I do agree with you, need to be there when it happens to tell what it is.
Perhaps when you buy a reversed connector you should try it at home and see what happens.

cabby


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Having just got back from touring France I can confirm that there is a problem with a lot of the Polarity on sites, I found that the vast majority that have the 2 pin french sockets are in the main reversed polarity, Now I don't know if this is what caused your problem but I would certainly get a reversed polarity tester and either make or purchase a cable to correct the problem.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Seems a bit unlikely that reversed polarity would make the clicking continue after disconnecting, but I'm _no_ expert.

Also, isn't it likely that a German van manufacturer like LMC with, I assume, ambitions to sell in France would have included equipment to counter what we Brits perceive as a problem, having a different system here? Although I do check polarity and have a revering connecting lead, I have on occasion connected without either, and my previous German-built Hymer and present German-built Euramobil have never complained.

Could this be a coincidental but an unrelated-to-polarity problem ????


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

As far as I understand reverse polarity is not an issue unless you have single pole isolation switches in the van and continentinental vans have either double pole isolation or no isolation. newer British vans seem to have a rp warning light-if they think this is an issue why dont they fit a reversing switch? I cant think why contactors would click either before or after connection but someone will tell us soon and probably put me right
Jim


----------



## john48 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies i think i ll investigate the polarity and get a tester and cable


----------

